# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Marie Shllaku - Shodranja që u flijua per Kosovë

## puroshkodran

*Marie Shllaku - Shkodrania e dashuruar në Kosovën 
Nga Prof. Dr. Sabile Keçmezi-Basha* 

Pas aneksimit të Kosovës, për popullin shqiptar filloi një etapë e errët, një kalvar i vërtetë. Filluan përsëri masakrat masive  mbi popullatën e pafajshme, dhe likuidoheshin patriotët dhe intelektualët e paktë. Në Drenicë dhe në shumë vende të tjera të Kosovës bëhej gjenocid i vërtet. Edhe pse ishte e pushtuar Kosova, ajo edhe më tej trajtohej si zonë e rrezikshme dhe e pasigurt për shkak se banohej me një popullsi shumicë jo sllave, e shtypur dhe e diskriminuar. Andaj edhe ekzistonte frika tek okupuesi.
    Me këtë gjendje të imponuar, ku “liria” dhe “barazia” e popullit shqiptar ishin shndërruar në robëri nga një pakicë kombëtare –serbët dhe malazezet, kuptohet se populli liridashës nuk ishte i kënaqur. Meqë popullata shqiptare që jetonte përgjatë kufirit me shtetin amë, edhe zyrtarisht ishin shpallur si element i pabesueshëm, për këtë arsye edhe ndiqeshin, burgoseshin, torturoheshin, detyroheshin të shpërnguleshin, madje edhe vriteshin dhe askush nuk merrej në përgjegjësi. Fundja, të gjitha  masakrat, që ua bënë shqiptarëve, ishin të zyrtarizuara nga organet shtetërore, që si bazë u shërbenin “Naçertania “ e Garashaninit, elaboratet e I. Andriqit, I . Vukotiqit, elaboratet I,II të Vasa Çubrilloviqit, të cilat vazhduan  të zbatohen me përpikëri.
Viti 1945, vlen të cekët se tek popullata shqiptare do të kujtohet si viti më i përgjakshëm në historinë e Kosovës, sepse u pushkatuan mijëra veta, shumë u zhdukën pa gjurmë, mbi 30 mijë u futën në burgje dhe u vendosën në kampe, qindra mijëra morën botën në sy ( si në Turqi e vende të tjera), e shumë të tjerë u vranë jashtë Kosovës . Të gjitha këto që u cekën më lartë u bënë nën maskën e njëfarë “Vëllazërim-bashkimi”.

*Procesi gjyqësor i Prizrenit
*
Pas zbulimeve të shumta që u bënë ndaj anëtarëve të organizatave ilegale në Kosovë e në viset tjera të banuara me shqiptarët në Jugosllavi, pasonin proceset e gjata gjyqësore dhe dënimet fort të mëdha e drakonike që u shqiptonin anëtarëve të tyre. Ndërsa për dhunën e torturat që u përdorën ndaj tyre në lokalet e hetuesisë, do të jetë një histori e veçantë.
Fillimi i vitit 1946, në Kosovë fillon me një valë të paparë ndjekjesh e arrestimesh. Hijet e zeza të UDB-ës e OZN-ës, shpërndahen dhe trokasin shtëpi me shtëpi, zënë pritat. Fillojnë reprezaljet që do të mbetën kujtimi më i hidhur në histori. Kosova jetonte natën e shën Bartollomeut pas së cilës do të lindin shumë procese gjyqësore historike, dëshmi e dhembshme e kohës nën robërinë Jugosllave.
Qershori i vitit 1946, mezi që kishte ecur një vit i “çlirimit” nga fashizmi. Në Prizrenin legjendar përgatitej kontingjenti prej 27 vetave për të dalë në bankën e të akuzuarve  dhe në emër të popullit, në të ashtuquajturin “gjyqin e popullit” të marrin dënimin. E duhet theksuar se pas këtij  kontingjenti, që kryesisht përbëhej prej nxënësve  e intelektualëve, ku më vonë do të pasohet nga dhjetëra e qindra të tjerë, po ashtu shqiptar  të shkolluar, e liridashës, që grupe-grupe do t’i nënshtrohen “vëllazërim-bashkimit” jugosllav.
Procesi më i madh gjyqësor, dhe që zgjoi interesimin e masave të gjëra shqiptare, pa dyshim është Procesi gjyqësor i At Bernard Llupit, Kolë Parubit, Gjergj Martinit, Marie Shllakut e shumë të tjerëve, që ishin bashkëpunëtorët e ngushtë të prof. Ymer Berishës.
Procesi i lartpërmendur filloi me 29 qershor 1946 dhe përfundoi me 11 korrik po të njëjtit vit, që dot thotë se zgjati gjithsej 13 ditë pa llogaritur ditët e hetuesisë e të tjera. Prokuror publik i këtij procesi, siç ishte bërë rregull si në çdo proces tjetër ishte Ali Shukriu. Procesi u mbajt në Prizren. Para trupit gjykues, që e përbënin kryetari i trupit gjykues- Dragutin Janjiq, gjyqtar porotë ishte Ismet Mulla dhe Selajdin Ahmeti. Procesmbajtës ishte Branisllav Kijari. Mbrojtës të të akuzuarve ishin Bozhidar Zuleviq dhe Hysamedin Ejupi, Jovo Poznanoviq dhe Urosh Golluboviq me të vetmin avokat edhe ai ishte një rus i mbetur pas lufte këtu, Vlladimir Znamenski nga Gjakova.
Me 29 qershor, Prizreni i bukur kishte ditë zie. Para trupit gjykues të okupuesit, në bankën e zezë u ulën 27 të akuzuar shqiptarë. Ata akuzoheshin vetëm pse kishin dashur vendin e tyre, lirinë dhe një Shqipëri Etnike. Në një pyetje të një hetuesi drejtuar Marie Shllakut, se qe sa kohë ke filluar të merresh me politikë, ajo iu kishte përgjigjur “Po, që herët jam marrë me politikë, në qoftë se mund të quhet politikë dashuria e ime për atdheun, përpjekja ime qysh se di për vete për një Shqipëri Etnike, të bashkuar me pjesët e saja të shkëputura, Kosovën dhe Çamërinë” dhe ja pse u dënua me vdekje Marie Shllaku- Zhanë D’Ark shqiptare.

*Jeta dhe vepra e Marie Shllakut*

Vend të rëndësishëm, nё lëvizjen ilegale tё Kosovës zë shkodrania Marie Shllaku. Ajo u lind me 22 tetor 1922, nga babai Mark Simon Shllaku dhe e ëma Dile Shllaku.  Ishte studente e filozofisë nё Universitetin e Romёs. Ishte e pamartuar. Një kohë punoi ndihmëse në Çelen e Fishtës mandej ishte sekretaresh e Iliaz Agushit dhe Xhafer Devës. Ndërsa sipas deklaratave të dhëna në hetuesi, aji kishte deklaruar se “Jam shqiptare, me nënshtetësi shqiptare, e pa martuar, studente e filozofisë, flasë e shkruaj shqip, latinisht, italisht, frëngjisht, gjermanisht, greqishten e vjetër dhe nga pak serbisht”. Maria ishte njëra ndër ato femra e cila me njё guxim tё rrallё doli nё male krah pёr krah me burrat pёr ta ndalur copëtimin e Shqipёrisё etnike.
Njё kohё ajo ishte bashkёpunёtore e ngushtë e prof. Ymer Berishёs. Qysh në fillim kur u detyrua të kaloi në ilegalitet, iu bashkëngjit grupit të Ukë Sadikut dhe Ndue Përlleshit. S’bashku me profesorin Ymer Berisha mori pjesë në themelimin e organizatës politike-patriotike “Besa kombëtare” në Dobërdol. Përndryshe në Kuvendin e Dobërdolit, ajo kishte mbajtur proces-verbalin e tubimit. 
Ishte e dashuruar nё Shqipёrinё etnike, andaj edhe tёrё punën dhe veprimtarin patriotike ia kishte kushtua asaj, sa qё nё fund edhe u flijua pёr tё. Kosovёn e deshi me shpirt, punoi pёr Kosovёn, doli nё male tё Kosovёs,  mori pjesё nё shumё aksione luftarake kundër okupuesit në Kosovë. Nё betejёn e Siçevёs, mё 12 shtator 1945 u plagos rёndё, por edhe nё atё gjendje ajo nuk ishte dorëzua.
Edhe pse e plagosur rëndë, qëndronte stoike dhe me të gjitha ato plagë arriti që të çante rrethimin. Ishte strehuar strehuar në një shtëpi të fshatit. Ku më vonë u zbulua nga bashkëpunëtorët e OZN-es. Pas arrestimit të Maries filloi edhe një etapë e re e jetës së saj me plotë ankth dhe vuajtje të rënda. Ajo në fillim nuk kishte pranua asgjë, nuk iu përgjigjët asnjë pyetjeje që i bënin hetuesit. Ata ishin shumë të pakënaqur, nga ajo kërkonin më tepër, kërkonin që të dinin për rrjetin e ilegalës, kërkonin luftëtarët,bashkëpunëtorët, jatakët e tyre e shumëçka tjetër. Ndaj asaj përdorën metoda të rënda torturuese nga ato më të ndryshmet e shkuan aq larg sa edhe i premtuan se poqese flet ate do e lirojnë. Marie Shllaku edhe pas të gjitha këtyre premtimeve, kishte heshtur, asnjë fjalë nuk kishte nxjerr nga goja.

*Kurthi që iu përgatit Marie Shllakut
*
Për të nxjerr diç nga kjo vajzë 23 vjeçare, kishin kurdisur një kurth makabre, gjëja se do të “Sulmohet” burgu ku gjendej ajo. Sulmin gjëja se do ta organizonin “Ballistët” dhe ate do e lirojnë nga duart e oficerëve të OZN-së dhe llogaritnin se me këtë akt tek Maria do të fitohet besimi dhe sigurisht, më vonë ajo edhe do të flasë dhe ata do të mësojnë çdo gjë që iu interesonte me të madhe.
Nuk kishte kaluar shumë kohë dhe plani i planifikuar u realizua. U realizua ngase ata nuk kishin kohë për të humbur se ilegalja shqiptare ishte aq aktive në terren dhe frikoheshin se verrlet do iu rrëmbenin Marien. Nga organet e ndjekjes u siguruan “ballistët”. OZN-ashtët e UDB-ashët vunë plisa në koka dhe “thyen” burgun. E “liruan” Marie Shllakun, trimen shkodrane, më vonë e vendosën në një banesë të “sigurt”, me një “ballist” edhe më të “sigurt”. Nga dokumentacioni shihej se megjithatë Maria tërë kësaj çka kishte ndodhur, nuk i besonte. Në fillim çdo gjë mori me rezervë, por më vonë me kujdesin e shtuar të “ballistit” disi filloi të mendonte ndryshe. Vajza trime që kishte marrë pjesë në shumë luftëra, iu duket e pamundur që një shqiptar, siç ishte nikoqiri i saj ta tradhtonte. E ai “nikoqiri” ishte një bashkëpunëtor i OZN-es famëkeqe, që kishte bërë shumë për Jugosllavin komuniste. Kapiteni “Nisin” siç e quanin me emrin konspirativ, nuk ishte askush tjetër por vetë – N. K, e që e quante veten shqiptar. Andaj u angazhua që sa më tepër të marrë informata nga Maria. Edhe pse e “çliruar” nga burgu, edhe pse “ballisti” paraqitej një shqiptar i devotshëm, ajo me shumë vështirësi lëshohej në ndonjë bisedë më të thellë. Marie Shllaku nga një vajzë finoke e urtë e e sjellshme, në këtë banesë ishte shndërruar në një ujkonjë të heshtur, dhe asesi të hapte gojën për të folur për bashkëpunëtorët e saj. Nikoqiri, me kohë filloi të humbte durimin, por punëdhënësit i thoshin se qëllimi arsyeton mjetin dhe e kthenin përsëri te Maria, për të vazhduar lojën  e mirësjelljes dhe të patriotit.
Maria foli, më në fund foli kur “ballisti” i tregoi se së shpejti kishte marrë urdhër për ta përcjell për në mal. Por, gjithsesi ai duhet ditur kujt ti drejtohej dhe ku do të jetë më e sigurt. Në atë moment diçka tek vajza ndryshoi. Ajo kërkoi letër e laps për të shkruar, dhe e porosit nikoqirin se kujt duhet ti drejtohej. Si shenjë njohjeje dhe besimi ajo nikoqirit i ep medaljonin e vet që e mbante rreth qafe.
Marie Shllaku mbante lidhje me Atë Bernard Llupin, fratin nga Peja. Andaj për kapitenin e ri të OZN-së filloi një rol i ri, një rol prej korrieri, që do të bartte letra nga Maria për ke frati dhe anasjelltas. Mirëpo, letra e parë e Maries kishte ngelur pa përgjigje, por letra e dytë do të sjellë rezultate shumë më të mira. Frati në letrën që i dërgon, e këshillon Marien që të sillet në bazë të këshillave që i epte “ballisti” ngase ai, kapiteni i OZN-ës kishte arritur ta bindte edhe fratin se ishte atdhetar.. Frati asgjë më tepër nuk shkruante në letrën- porosi. Mirëpo edhe kjo mjaftoi që të zbulohet rrjeti më i gjerë i njerëzve që ishin të këqyrë në Lëvizjen e NDSH-es. Marie Shllaku me vonesë e zbuloi tradhtinë e madhe që iu kishte bërë, por edhe pas kësaj ajo nuk u pendua për punën dhe aktivitetin që kishte bërë.
Pas letrës që i kishte dërgua fratit dhe pas letrës së dytë dhe përgjigjes që i dha frati, atë e kthyen në burgun e Prizrenit, duke e malltretuar e rrahur edhe më shumë. Ajo më vonë u morë në pyetje shtatë herë, duke filluar nga 19 dhjetori 1945 e deri më 20 maj 1946. Gjatë procesit të hetimeve, në seancën e parë e mori në pyetje N. K. alias kapiteni Nisin dhe M. N. Ndërsa në procesverbalet e hetimeve të datave 1 janar 1946, 20 dhe 29 janar dhe me 8 maj 1946 në pyetje e kishte marr Misha Popoviqi.

*Aktgjykimi i Marie Shllakut*

Në aktgjykimin e Marie Shllakut, thuhej se ajo akuzohej:
1. Se Marie Shllaku ishte sekretaresh e Ministrit të Punëve të Brendshme Iliaz Agushit. Ajo edhe pse pas vitit 1945 kishte ikur Xhafer Deva, ajo kishte mbetur në Kosovë për të punuar kundër sistemit të ri shoqëror
2. Ajo s’bashku me disa fshatar, i kishte organizuar ata dhe kishte dal në male për të luftuar kundër partizanëve dhe kundër sistemit të ri duke penguar UNÇ-në të ndërtojë pushtetin popullor.
3. Gjatë vitit 1944, duke shfrytëzuar njohësit e mëhershme me bandat balliste, ajo bëri lidhjen e ndërsjellë të tyre me Ismail Goranin dhe Ukë Sadikun të cilët pastaj sulmuan Gjilanin, Ferizajn dhe vende të tjera.
4. Në fillim të vitit 1945, pasi doli në mal ajo propagandoi që shqiptarët nuk duhet ti përgjigjen thirrjes për të shkuar në Armatën Jugosllave, por të dalin në mal për të zhvilluar luftë kundër partizanëve.
5. Se në janar 1945, mori pjesë në Kuvendin e Drenicës, s’bashku me prijësit e tjerë siç ishin: Ymer Berisha, Mehmet Gradica, Ahmet Shala, Ukë Sadiku, Shaban Polluzha, Met Dina etj, ku u vendos të sulmohen njësit e UNÇ-së në Drenicë dhe çdo kund tjetër.
6. Se me të mbaruar lufta e Drenicës, e deri sa u burgos, në vjeshtë të vitit 1945, ajo vazhdoi të jetoj në mal duke i nxitur luftëtarët e rezistencës antikomuniste, mori pjesë në shumë kuvende, ku u morën qëndrime për të vazhduar rezistencën me armë, e bindte popullin që të dilte në male, tu bashkohej luftëtarëve të Shqipërisë Etnike.
7. Se mori pjesë në Kuvendin e Dobërdolit    në gusht të vitit 1945, ku u vendos që Ymer Berisha të jetë udhëheqës politik, Ukë Sadiku udhëheqës ushtarak i gjithë luftëtarëve të rezistencës në Kosovë.
8. Se mbajti lidhje të vazhdueshme dhe të pandërprera me prof. Ymer Berishën dhe me prijës të tjerë të rezistencës.
9. Se mori pjesë në betejat kundër Njësive Ushtarake Jugosllave dy herë me radhë, ndërsa në luftën e Siçevës, u vranë mase 11 oficer dhe ushtar të APJ-së ( ku edhe e akuzuara u plagos).
10. Se mbajti lidhje të vazhdueshme me Fratin e Pejës Atë Bernard Llupin, nga ai mori të holla, letra dhe porosi të tjera.
11. Se Marie Shllaku edhe pse e plagosur ajo kujdeset  për grupet ilegale shqiptare, mbante lidhje me ta, dhe u kujdeske për tërheqjen e tyre jashtë kufijve të vendit, duke bërë krime që sanksionoheshin me nenin 3 pika 7 dhe 12 të ndëshkueshme sipas nenit 4 alineja 1 të Ligjit mbi vepra penale kundër popullit dhe shtetit.
Nga e tërë kjo që u tha më lart, prokurori Ali Shukrija kërkoi që kjo e re 23 vjeçare të dënohej me dënimin më të rëndë: Me vdekje- pushkatim. Në këtë proces u shqiptuan dënime drakoniane: 4 vet u dënuan me pushkatim: Marie Shllaku, At Bernard Llupi, Kolë Parubi dhe Gjergj Martini, të cilët me 24 nëntor u ekzekutuan nga eskadroni i vdekjes jugosllave, në Prizrenin e bukur, ndërsa të tjerët u dënuan prej 1- 12 vjet burg.
Është e vërtet se ajo jetoi pak, por pak kush e jetoi jetën aq intensivisht e trimërisht si ajo. Jeta dhe vepra e saj u vunë pa luhatje në shërbim të atdheut dhe të lirisë dhe kështu me sakrificën e vet, mbajti gjallë në shpirtin e kombit dëshirat e shpresat liridashëse deri në fitore.

zemra shqiptare

----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## puroshkodran

*Natë mizore - Në kujtim të katër martirëve*

Nga Daniel Gàzulli


Ishte nata mizore e 64 vjetëve ma parë, nata e zezë në mes 24 dhe 25 Nandorit 1946. Katër martirë nxirreshin nga Burgu i Prizrenit dhe niseshin drejt një kapanoni, ku i priste skuadra e pushkatimit.
            Ata ishin Marie Shllaku, At Bernardin Llupi, Kolë Parubi, Gjergj Martini.
            Katër bijë të Shkodrës flijoheshin për Kosovën martire, që po kalonte një natë tjetër të errtë  nën barbarinë e Bishave të Uralit.
            Vetiu lind pyetja: Përse u zgjodhen pikërisht ata që të pushkatoheshin, pse fjala ishte për një përzgjedhje, jo për fajsi të vërtetë?
            Besoj se ka një përgjigje logjike: Që të mpihej vetëdija liridashëse e popullit të Kosovës. Ata ishin katër njerëz të dijtun e të dijtunit kanë ma shumë mundësi t’i hapin sytë një populli për mashtrimin e madh: Pëfundimi i Luftës së Dytë Botnore për popullin shqiptar të Kosovës nuk ishte çlirim, por ripushtim nga barbarët e maparshëm e të ri: pushtuesit serbë.
            Nuk kam mbi tryezë një arkiv dokumentash. Nuk kam as librat aq të çmueshëm të prof. Sabile Basha. Por do të mjaftonte edhe pak, shumë ma pak, që të mund të flasish për këto martirë, simbol i shqipes me dy krena, por me një zemer, për bijtë e Shkodërloces flijue për Kosovë. Ja, mbi tryezë kam kujtimet e mikut tim, pejanit Shefqet Kelmendi, dy herë i dënuem nga banda Titiste/Rankoviçjane e një herë nga banda e Enver Hoxhës; bile, këte herë të fundit me vdekje. Po desht Zoti dhe e kemi sot e kësaj dite mes nesh, dëshmitar të KRIMIT TE MADH KOMUNIST BEOGRAD - TIRANË.  E këto shënime po i sjell prej kujtimesh të tij.

Cilët ishin këta katër martirë e për çfarë u akuzuen?

*Marie Shllaku* 
            Në një lagje të vjetër të Shkodrës, në Badre, kanë le Luigj Gurakuqi, gjuhëtari i shquem At Justin Rrota e i vëllaj piktori Simon Rrota, shkrimtari i madh Ernest Koliqi dhe kardinali i parë shqiptar Mikel Koliqi. Aty ka le edhe Marie Shllaku, e bija e Markut, gjyshi i së cilës kishte ardhë shumë kohë ma parë nga Shllaku malor e legjendar, prej nga mori edhe mbiemnin ajo.
            Si kreu shkollën e mesme pranë Kuvendit të Motrave Stigmatine, ku u dallue për kulturë të gjanë që në rininë e parë: i pelqente teatri, recitimi, piktura; 20-vjeçare zotnonte italishten, gjermanishten, frengjishten e ma vonë edhe serbishten, u regjistrue në Fakultetin e Filozofisë në Romë, po i ndërpreu studimet e rregullta për shkak të luftës, e shkonte sa me dhanë provimet herë mbas here.
            Njëzetvjeçare, për arësye ekonomike, filloi punën në Ministrinë e Punëve Botore në Tiranë. Ma vonë, me 25 shkurt 1943, ajo fillon punën në Prizren si Pëgjegjëse e Financave për gjithë krahinën e Kosovës ku, përveç detyrës së saj shtetnore, ajo u lidh ngusht me botën e trazueme të atyne trevave. Asnjë nga ata që hynin në zyrën e saj nuk çuditeshin kur lexonin mbi kryet e saj vargjet e Fishtës:
                        “Ma mirë dekë nën dhé m’u kja,
                        Se për t’gjallë me mbetë nën shkja”.
Po ja që me 06 maj 1944, për befasinë e saj ma të madhe, i vjen pushimi nga puna “për motive politike”. (?!)
            Kthehet në Shkodër për një periudhë të shkurtë për t’u rikthye një herë e përgjithmonë në Kosovë, tashma me një qellim të caktuem qartë: me luftue përkrah vëllazënve kosovarë, që ato treva martire të mos ngeleshin nën thundrën e shkjaut, si ishin gjasat mbas nënshtrimit të plotë të PKSH ndaj Beogradit.
            Nandë shtatori 1944, kur hynë brigadat partizane, ate e gjen në Gjakovë. Largohet prej aty me shumë atdhetarë të tjerë dhe i bashkohet çetës nacionaliste të Smajl Goranit.
            Çfarë e kishte shtye ate vajzë të brishtë të linte Shkodrën e saj e të shkonte në Kosovë në ato situata të turbullta, që paralajmronin qartë ardhjen e hordhive sllavo-komuniste?
*“Kam ardhë me dekë me ju”*! – do t’u drejtohej ajo komandantëve të çetave nacionalsite, si pat deklarue vetë në gjyq.
            Njihet e lufton përkrah Mehmet Berishës, Ndue Përlleshit, Mehmet Gradicës e Adem Shalës, ndërsa mbante lidhje me At Bernardin LLupin në Pejen e çlirueme; të pushtueme, deshta me thanë, se aty kishin hy brigadat e kuqe dhe ia kishin ridorëzue me tradhëti shkjeve.
            Vajza e imtë shkodrane mahnitë kreshnikët e maleve me pjekuninë e vendosmëninë e saj që të pajtonte komandantat e shquem Shaban Polluzha e Mehmet Gradica, të bante bashkimin e koordinimin e luftës të rreth 50 çetave që vepronin atëherë në Kosovë, prandaj edhe kalonte sa tek njena çetë tek tjetra, nga Ndue Përlleshui tek Ukë Sadiku. Ajo ishte e pranishme në çdo takim të randësishëm, në çdo kuvend të burrave të maleve; mbante fjalime e ndezte edhe ma fort zemrat e plagueme nga ripushtimi sllav.
            Veçanarisht e përgjakshme ishte barbaria sllave në Drenicën e Azem Bejtes e të Shaban Polluzhës. PKJ nuk donte të humbte kohë e t’i lante hesapet një herë e mirë jo vetëm me kundërshtarët e asaj kohe, por edhe me ata që mund të baheshin nesër kundërshtarë të tyne, pse, si e thonte vetë Bllagoje Nashkoviç, “këta në çdo kohë do të çohen në kryengritje”; ndërkohë që Svetozar Vukmanoviç porosiste që “ata që keni me i qërue, i qëroni shpejt”.
            Në këte gjendje dramatike u mblodh me 20 Janar 1945, në Rrezallë të Drenicës Kuvendi i koordinimit të luftës kundër pushtuesit të ri e të vjetër serb. Aty morën pjesë burra të shquem, mbi të gjithë, profesor Ymer Berisha, nismëtar i Kuvendit, komandantët Shaban Polluzha, Mehmet Gradica, Ukë Sadiku, Adem Shala e sa të tjerë; në mes atyne burrave kreshnikë ishte edhe trashigimtarja e Norës dhe e Shotës, Marie Shllaku.
            Do të kujtonte në hetuesi pjesë të fjalimit që kishte mbajtë në atë Kuvend: “Gjithë vëllaznit shqipatrë, me tana forcat, duhet me luftue sllavo - komunizmin, se çdo pus e kanë mbushë me krena shqiptarësh”.
            Vendimi i Kuvendit: Luftë deri në vdekje për çlirimin e Kosovës!
            Anmiku serb solli mbi 40.000 forca në Drenicën e lodhun nga dimni, nga uria, nga mungesa e armatimeve. Filluen përleshjet në çdo shpat e grykë: qysh në betejat e para komandanti legjendar Shaban Polluzha humb të birin, Tafën. Me 21 shkurt 1945 rrethimi u ba i plotë, u futen në përdorim gjithë llojet e armatimeve, deri edhe topat, e në mes martirëve që ranë, plot 430 trima, në atë luftë të pabarabartë, ishin edhe komandantët legjendarë Shaban Polluzha e Mehmet Gradica.
            Në atë betejë mori plagën e parë edhe Maria jonë, bija e Shkodrës, heroina e Kosovës. 
            Kushtet e reja kërkonin edhe organizimin politik të atdhetarëve. Kështu lindi ONDSH, Organizzata Nacional Demokratike Shqiptare, ku veç kontributit të veçantë të profesor Ymer Berishës, një rol shumë të randësishëm do të luente e kudogjetuna dhe e zjarrta Marie Shllaku. Kjo bani që ajo të vihej shpejt në shinjestër të OZN-ës famkeqe.
            Me porosi e ndihmen e At Bernardin Llupit ajo strehohet në Dubërdol, në shtëpinë e Dan Pjetrit. Prej aty ajo do të luente një rol të jashtëzakonshëm në organizimin e Kuvendit të Dubërdolit të Ujmirit, e bashkë me prof. Ymer Berishen dhe komandantin trim Ukë Sadiku, do të ishin udhëheqësit kryesorë të atij Kuvendi, mbajtë me 24/25 Gusht 1945 te Llugat e Dan Pjetrit. Fjalimi i Maries në atë Kuvend do të mbahet mend nga shumë pjesëmarrës që mbeten gjallë, kurse ajo vetë do të kujtonte në hetuesi se kishte thanë:
            “Së pari, motra dëshiron me dekë me ju e ju me te. Vetëm dorëzimi sllavo-komunistëve të mos u bahet, sa të jemi gjallë!
            Por tashma OZN-a e kërkonte kudo. Bija e Shkodërloces mori malet me çetat e luftëtarëve të lirisë, deri me 12 shtator 1945 kur në Siqevë, bashkë me çetën e Shaban Sadikut, u rrethuen nga forca të shumta: nga 40 vetë që kishte çeta, ranë në fushën e betejës 28 luftëtarë, u plagosen gjithë të tjerët, mes tyne edhe Maria që mori shumë plagë, po mbinjeriu i vërtetë ishte Alush Smajli nga Llazica me 18 plagë në trup. Në atë betejë mbet edhe komandanti legjendar Shaban Sadiku.
            Maria, e plagosun randë, si kishte ça rrethimin, ndeshet me Xhemë Bajramin e Açarevës, që, pabesisht, ia dorëzon OZN-ës.

*At Bernardin Llupi*
Kishte le në Shkodër me 7 shkurt 1886. Kishte krye studimet për teologji e farmaci. Njeri me kulturë të gjanë, njohës i anglishtes, italishtes, latinishtes, spanjishtes e serbishtes, nuk u mjaftue me detyrën e meshtarit, por qysh prej 8 qershorit 1942, kur ishte emnue epror në Kishen Françeskane të Pejës, e deri sa e prangosen, nuk reshti të bashkpunonte me luftëtarët e lirisë e t’u gjendej atyne. Ai asht një ndër organizatorët, sadoqë pa pjesëmarrjen e tij fizike, të Kuvendit të Dobërdolit dhe i Organizatës së NDSH-së.
            Si gjithmonë, kishte prej atyne që përpiqeshin të futnin përçamjen fetare, sidomos tue qenë katolikët pakicë. Atyne ai u përgjigjej me pak fjalë e premas: “Na nuk jemi romakatolikë, por katolikë, e para së gjithash jemi shqiptarë”. Ndërsa në një letër që iu gjet Marie Shllakut, ai i shkruente: “Asht i lumë ai që des për Atdhe”.
            Në gjyqin e Prizrenit ai akuzohet për çka kishte ba e sidomos për çka nuk kishte ba. U mbrojt me një gojtari të rrallë. Dënimin me vdekje e priti me këto fjalë: “Vdekja si kjo, vdekja për Shqiptarizëm, asht kapak florini”.
            Si farmacist, ai ishte në prag të zbulimit të ilaçit për shkrimjen e gurëve të veshkave. U kërkoi Organeve ma të nalta t’i jepnin një vit kohë të përfundonte kërkimet, mandej le ta pushkatonin, por nuk iu miratue.

*Kolë Parubi*
            Kishte le në Shkodër me 05 Dhjetor 1905. Kreu për teologi edhe ai, por shpejt e hoqi veldonin, se u martue me Zinën me të cilen pat edhe një vajzë, Ninetën.
            Në këto rrethana, me iu shmangë edhe trysnisë së opinionit dënues të Shkodrës për shkelje të rregullit të beqarisë së detyrueshme prej klerikëve, largohet për në Kosovë dhe në mars 1942 emnohet profesor në Gjimnazin e Prishtinës e ma vonë në atë të Pejës.
            Qysh në fillim lidhi miqësi të ngushtë me profesor Ymer Berishën, ashtu edhe me shumë personalitete të atëherëshme në Kosovë. Lidhje veçanarisht miqësore, qysh kur erdh në Pejë, ai krijoi me At Bernardin Llupin, klerik me horizont të gjanë e pa paragjykime. 
            Për nxanësit e gjimnazit ka mbetë në kujtesë një thanje e tij: “Mësoni gjuhën e nanës. Këtu edhe zogjtë cicërojnë shqip”.
            Ishte një ndër themeluesit e Komitetit Qendror të ONDSH-së me 27-29 dhjetor 1944 në Prizren.

*Gjergj Martini*
            Kishte le në Hot, në pjesën që sot e ka Mali i Zi, me datë 17 Gusht 1917. Si kryen gjimnazin e ultë në Shkodër, ndjek dhe mbaron Normalen e Elbasanit.
            Në vitin 1941 asht në grupin e parë të mësuesëve shqiptarë që shkojnë në Kosovë për përhapjen e arësimit shqip atje. Shërben në fillim në Mitrovicë e Prishtinë. Edhe ai, si Kolë Parubi, ishte pjesëmarrës në themelimin e ONDSH-së.
            Gjergj Martini ishte edhe muzikant, sportist e i pasionuem mbas teatrit. Në Gjakovë ai shkroi dramen “Kosovarja”, të cilen edhe e vuni në skenë po vetë.

Gjyqi
            Në Prizren, në sallën e madhe të Shtëpisë së Kulturës, u zhvillyue nga data 29 qershor deri me 13 korrik 1946 gjyqi kundër 27 të pandehunve, ku ma i vjetri ishte frati me zhgun, At Bernardin Llupi, 58 vjeç, kurse ma të rijtë, studenta në Gjimnaz të Pejës, sa i kishin mbushë 16 vjeç, si Shefqet Kelmendi, Viktor Gashi, Engjëll Berisha, Ramiz Kelmendi etj. Kryetar i trupit gjykues ishte egërsina Dragustin Janjiç, kurse prokuror famëkeqi Ali Shukriu.
            “Për ne nxanësit, kujton njeni prej të rijëve, ishte krenari të ishim pranë Fratit me zhgun dhe Orleanës shkodrane”.
            Akt akuza randonte sidomos katër të pandehunit shkodranë: Marie Shllakun, At Bernardin Llupin, Kolë Parubin e Gjergj Martinin. Të ishin të vërteta të gjitha ato për të cilat akuzoheshin, do të ishin superheroj. Por edhe ata mohuen vetëm sa nuk ishin aspak të vërteta, e pranuen me krenari akuzën që u bante nder për veprimtarinë e tyne antiserbe.
            Marie Shllaku kishte provue gjatë hetuesisë torturat ma çnjerëzore. Në sallën e gjyqit pak kush do ta kishte njohë, po të mos e dinin për cilen bahej fjalë. Ishte krejtësisht e shpërfytyrueme, shpesh herë nuk ishte në gjendje as të mbante drejtqendrim, por kur fliste nuk ndjehej fill dridhërime në zanin e saj tingllues.
*Pyetje: Qysh kur je marrë me politikë?
            Maria: “Qysh në moshën 20 vjeç, nëse politikë mund të quhet dashunia për Atdhe, lufta për një Shqipni Etnike bashkë me pjesët e shkëputuna, Kosovë e Çamëri.
            I përgjigjej prokurorit …. Vajza e imtë, aty në mes çerdhes sllavo komuniste, me plagë lufte në shtat, me sa e sa plagë të tjera e trupin e dërrmuem nga torturat në hetuesi, e vetëdijëshme se e priste pushkatimi.
            Pyetje: Pse keni luftue kundër partizanëve?
            Maria: Me iu rrëzue ju nga pushteti.
            Pyetje: Çka të lidh me Mehmet Berishën?
            Maria: Ideali kombëtar.
            Pyetje: Çfarë the në Kuvendin e Drenicës?
            Maria: Luftë deri në vdekje për çlirimin e Kosovës.
            Pyetje: Çka kishe me ba me ne, sikur të kishit fitue?
            Maria: Kisha me ju gri si duhanin në çark!
            Pyetje: A e di se për këto krime të pret pushkatimi?
            Maria: Nuk do t’i mungojnë kurrë lulet Kosovës t’i sjellë mbi vorrin tim.*
            Dhe nuk iu dridh zani një herë!
U dridhën po, ata, gjakatarët, para Marie Shllakut, para Norës e Shotës njëherësh!

Vendimi:
Marie Shllaku, dënim me vdekje, pushkatim.
At Bernardin Llupi, dënim me vdekje, pushkatim.
Kolë Parubi, dënim me vdekje, pushkatim.
Gjergj Martini, dënim me vdekje, pushkatim.
Njëzet e tre të tjerët me afate të ndryshme burgimi.

Nata mizore
Ishte nata në mes 24 e 25 Nandorit 1946,. Askush nuk e di nëse ishte ende data 24 apo kishin kalue në datën 25. Nata ishte sterrë e zezë dhe me shi e llohë bore bashkë. Gjithkça ishte zhytë në errsinë.
Të burgosunit, në mes tyne edhe të dënuemit me vdekje, lëviznin nëpër dhomën e madhe e të vetme ku i kishin grumbullue. Të gjithë ishin me hekura në kambë, edhe pse të mbyllun në një dhomë burgu.
Vijnë ata, xhelatët. “Në emën të popullit ….. “. Marrin të denuemit me vdekje.
Para se me dalë, te dera, kthen kryet At Bernardin Llupi dhe u thotë të burgosunve: “Burra!” Mos u ligshtoni për ne!
Atë çast, ende pa u largue mirë të dënuemit me vdekje, të burgosunit ia morën kangës:
Se mjaft në robëri,
Kosovë e Çamëri!
Ishte nata mizore në mes 24 dhe 25 Nandorit 1946. Katër lisa u këputën nën breshninë e plumbave, por nuk u përkulen.
Ishin bijët e shqipes! 
Marie Shllaku,
            At Bernardin Llupi,
                        Kolë Parubi,
                                    Gjergj Martini.
I lehtë u qoftë dheu në jetë të jetëve!

----------


## PLAKU

Kush ishte Marie Shllaku?

Ky fejton është një homazh që dy të bashkëgjykuar, Ramiz Kelmendi e Viktor Gashi, pas librit "Shqipëria e Marie Shllakut”, ia bënë kësaj vajze patriote në 65-vjetorin e pushkatimit

Shkruan: Ramiz KELMENDI

Postuar më, 21 qershor 2011 - Një gjykim publik, që u mbajt në ndërtesën e  ish-Shtëpisë së Kulturës në Prizren për 13 ditë me radhë, duke nisur nga 29 qershori 1946 e deri më 11 korrik 1946, me  prokuror Ali Shukriun, prokuror publik i Kosovës, me kryetar të trupit gjykues Dragutin Janjiqin, kryetar i Gjyqit të Qarkut në Prizren, me gjyqtarë porotë Ismet Mulën, drejtor i Spitalit Civil në Prizren dhe Selajdin Ahmetin, nëpunës i Këshillit Popullor të Qytetit në Prizren, të dy nga Prizreni, si anëtarë të trupit gjykues, u nxorën këta 27 të akuzuar, anëtarë të organizatës NDSH - Nacional Demokratike Shqiptare: MARIE SHLLAKU, BERNARD LLUPI, KOLË PARUBI, GJERGJ MARTINI, MARSEL VUÇAJ, ISA ÇAVOLLI, MASAR BEGOLLI, HAMZA BEGOLLI, MUHAMET VOKSHI, JUSUF HAXHIYMERI, VIKTOR GASHI, FRANO ÇIVLAKU, JAK KRASNIQI, OSMAN BASHA, SKËNDER RIZAJ, ENGJËLL BERISHA, SHEFQET KELMENDI, RAMIZ KELMENDI, KAMBER PAJAZITI, SEBË MATEJA, JAK SHAHINI, GITA MJEDA, LUÇIE LEKA, SEBË KOLA, MIFTAR BALA, BINAK DEMA dhe GJERGJ DEDA.
Katër të parët, MARIE SHLLAKU 24-vjeçare, BERNARD LLUPI 60-vjeçar, KOLË PARUBI 41-vjeçar dhe GJERGJ MARTINI 29-vjeçar, më 15 korrik 1946 u dënuan me vdekje dhe më 25 nëntor u pushkatuan në Prizren.
Ky fejton është një homazh që dy të bashkëgjykuar, Ramiz Kelmendi e Viktor Gashi, pas librit "Shqipëria e Marie Shllakut, ia bënë kësaj vajze patriote në 65-vjetorin e pushkatimit.

Për çfarë e akuzoi Ali Shukriu Marie Shllakun?
Ditën e parë të nxjerrjes para gjyqit në Prizren, më 29 qershor 1946, me shumë plagë në trupin e saj të brishtë, e rrahur, e maltretuar dhe e torturuar si asnjë tjetër, e vënë në ballë të grupit të të 27 të akuzuarëve si më kryesorja dhe më e rrezikshmja, ndonëse në atë grup kishte gati edhe tri herë më të moshuar se ajo, Marie Shllaku nuk ishte më shumë se 23 vjeç e tetë muaj. 

Elementet kryesore të biografisë së saj mund të reduktohen në këto dy-tri fjali:
Marie Shllaku u lind në Shkodër më 22 tetor 1922 nga i ati Mark Simon Shllaku dhe e ëma Dile Shllaku. Ishte studenteshë e filozofisë në Universitetin e Romës dhe beqare. Një kohë punoi ndihmëse në qelën e Fishtës, mandej sekretareshë e Iljaz Agushit dhe Xhafer Devës. Ishte patriote e madhe, ithtare e Shqipërisë etnike. E dashuruar në Kosovën, ajo erdhi në të, punoi, doli në mal, luftoi, u plagos, u zu me tradhti, u nxor para gjyqit publik, u dënua me vdekje dhe u pushkatua më 1946. Vepra e Marie Shllakut, ndërkaq, gjithë ajo që gjatë asaj moshe aq të shkurtër bëri dhe përjetoi, është shumëfish më e madhe.
Prokurori Ali Shukriu e akuzoi:
Një: se në verë të vitit 1944, kur u vu në krye të Lidhjes së Dytë të Prizrenit Xhafer Deva, Marie Shllaku, ish-sekretareshë e ministrit të Punëve të Brendshme Iljaz Agushi, u zgjodh sekretareshë e tij. Këtë detyrë e ushtroi deri në nëntor të vitit 1944, kur u "çlirua" Kosova. Ajo, edhe pasi iku Xhafer Deva jashtë shtetit, mbeti në Kosovë "për të punuar kundër sistemit të ri shoqëror";

Dy: se në nëntor të vitit 1944, pas "çlirimit" të Pejës, e la atë dhe bashkë me Mehmet Gradicën, Metë Danën dhe Adem Shalën tuboi disa qindra shqiptarë të armatosur dhe bashkë me ta doli në mal, në mënyrë që, me luftë të armatosur në prapavijë të frontit, të luftojë kundër partizanëve dhe kundër sistemit të ri, duke "penguar kështu ushtrinë nacionalçlirimtare të ndërtojë pushtetin popullor dhe të rregullojë kushtet në Kosmet";
Tre: se nga mbarimi i vitit 1944, duke njohur mirë njerëzit që kanë pasur lidhje me Xhafer Devën dhe që kishin mbetur për të vijuar luftën kundër partizanëve në prapavijë, ajo punoi për bashkimin dhe lidhjen e tyre të ndërsjellë, kështu që mori kontakt me Ismail Goranin dhe Ukë Sadikun, prijës të "bandave" balliste, të cilët sulmuan pastaj Gjilanin, Ferizajn dhe vende të tjera;

Katër: se në fillim të janarit 1945, pasi doli në mal dhe shkoi në Drenicë, punoi pareshtur për forcimin e radhëve të rezistencës, propagandoi që shqiptarët assesi të mos shkonin në armatën jugosllave, por të dilnin në mal për të zhvilluar luftë kundër partizanëve e komunistëve;

Pesë: se, po në janar të vitit 1945, mori pjesë në Kuvendin e Drenicës, ku gjendeshin edhe prijësit e njohur: Ymer Berisha, Mehmet Gradica, Ahmet Shala, Ukë Sadiku, Major Qinisi (?!), Shaban Polluzha, kapiten Rexhep Ismaili, Metë Dina, major Kutova (?) etj., ku u vendos që të sulmoheshin njësitë e ushtrisë nacional-çlirimtare në Drenicë dhe në minierën e "Trepçës", si dhe u zgjodh urdhëheqja që do t'i prijë kësaj lufte. Lufta e armatosur, që pasoi pas marrjes së këtij vendimi, zgjati shumë ditë dhe shkaktoi "viktima të rënda" në jetën e njerëzve dhe në pasuri, luftë kjo që ishte një goditje e rëndë për forcat tona, të cilat asokohe zhvillonin beteja të rënda me gjermanët në kufijtë e Sanxhakut;
Gjashtë: se, me të mbaruar Lufta e Drenicës, derisa u burgos, në vjeshtë të vitit 1945, vijoi me ngulm punën e saj në mal me luftëtarët e rezistencës antikomuniste, mori pjesë në tubime të ndryshme me prijësit e tyre, ku u morën vendime për të vazhduar rezistencën me armë, e bindte popullin që të dilte në mal, t'u bashkohej
luftëtarëve të Shqipërisë etnike, fshatarët t'i pranonin ata, t'i ushqenin, t'i mbanin dhe t'i ruanin në votrat e veta: 

Shtatë: se mori pjesë në Kuvendin e Dobërdolit, në gusht të vitit 1945, ku ishin të pranishëm përfaqësuesit e të gjitha aradheve të armatosura antikomuniste dhe në të cilin u zgjodh Ymer Berisha të jetë udhëheqës politik, kurse Ukë Sadiku udhëheqës ushtarak i gjithë luftëtarëve të rezistencës në Kosovë;

Tetë: se mbajti lidhje të vazhdueshme dhe të pandërprera me Ymer Berishën, i shkroi letra, njësoj si dhe me prijësit e tjerë, si Ismail Ymeri etj;

Nëntë: se mori pjesë në betejat kundër njësive ushtarake jugosllave dy herë me radhë, ndërsa në Luftën e Siçevës, aty nga gjysma e shtatorit 1945, "u vranë në luftime e sipër 11 oficerë dhe ushtarë të armatës jugosllave" (në këtë luftë edhe Marie Shllaku "u plagos në disa vende");

Dhjetë: se gjatë gjithë qëndrimit të saj në mal mbajti lidhje të vazhdueshme me fratin e Pejës, atë Bernard Llupi, zhvilloi letërkëmbim me të, u lidhën përmes korrierit, mori nga ai para, ushqim dhe mesazhe;

Njëmbëdhjetë: se "e akuzuara Shllaku, ndonëse e plagosur dhe e strehuar në një shtëpi në Mitrovicë, u interesua për bandat, mbajti lidhje me to dhe u kujdes për tërheqjen e tyre jashtë kufijve të vendit, sipas vendimit të marrë më parë, duke bërë kështu krime që sanksionohen me nenin 3, pika 7 dhe 12, të ndëshkueshme sipas nenit 4 alineja 1 të Ligjit mbi veprat penale kundër popullit dhe shtetit".

Kështu 'foli" Ali Shukriu duke akuzuar vajzën 23-vjeçare Marie Shllaku dhe duke e ngarkuar me "krime" për të "arsyetuar" kërkesën e tij që ajo të dënohej me dënimin më të rëndë: me vdekje, pushkatim.

Ç'pyetje iu bënë Marie Shllakut në hetime?
Me ç'del nga këto materiale arkivore të OZN-ës qendrore për Kosovë në Prizren, Marie Shllaku - të paktën sipas proceseve të gjetura, u mor në pyetje nga oficerët e OZN-ës shtatë herë, duke nisur nga 19 dhjetori 1945 e tutje me radhë, deri më 20 maj 1946.
Çfarë u interesonte oficerëve të OZN-ës e të UDB-së të nxirrnin nga Marie Shllaku, ç'pyetje i bënë gjatë hetimeve, shoqëruar pa asnjë dyshim dhe me dhunë e presione nga më të ndryshmet?

Pyetja e parë që i bënë qe: Kur ke ardhur për herë të parë në Prizren? 

Pyetjet e tjera, ato ca më "serioze", kryesisht qenë këto:
Kush të ka dërguar në këtë detyrë? A je marrë ndonjëherë me politikë? Me kë je takuar për herë parë në Kosovë dhe ku? Ç'detyrë të kanë besuar sa ke qenë në Tiranë? Deri kur ke punuar në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme? Ku ke qenë brenda kohës 20 nëntor 1942 e deri më 25 shkurt 1943? Ç'detyrë të kanë besuar në Prizren, me kë të marrësh kontakt dhe si të fillosh nga puna?

Pastaj: A ke marrë para dhe sa? Ç'ke bërë në Itali? Po pasi kapitulloi Italia dhe pasi të përjashtuan nga puna? Kush është Bazi i Canit dhe Jovan Gjergji? A e njeh Fahri Bashën? Çfarë ke bërë tre muajt e fundit para se të biesh në duart tona? Me kë ke mbajtur lidhje në Pejë? Ç'ju ka dërguar pop Gila? A ke punuar me Xhafer Devën? Si ka ndodhur që të punosh me të? A i njeh bashkëpunëtorët më të ngushtë të Xhafer Devës, etj. etj.

Hetuesi Misha Popoviq, ndërkaq, më 1 janar 1946, u interesua, pikësëpari, të mësonte nga Marie Shllaku gjithë ç'kishte të bënte me priftin e Pejës, atë Bernard Llupin, lidhjet, raportet, mënyrën e komunikimit të ndërsjellë, hollësitë: ku gjendej kur erdhën partizanët në Pejë dhe pse doli në mal; kur është njohur me të së pari e kur është takuar me të në Pejë; përse, sapo është plagosur, i është kujtuar t'i shkruajë fratit; ç'ka shkruar në letrat për fratin; a e ka njohur atë Bernard Llupi medaljonin e saj, etj.

Në Seancën tjetër të hetimeve kundër Marie Shllakut do të interesohen të nxjerrin "prova" të reja sa më akuzuese për këtë vajzë. Do ta pyesin: ku dhe çfarë ka biseduar ajo me çetnikët; kush është Kapiten Rudi; ç'dokumente çetnike ka konfiskuar ajo më 27 korrik dhe si quhet prifti i Zllokuqanit dhe ç'lidhje ka pasur Maria me të; kur erdhi babai i Maries në Pejë dhe përse; kur dhe çfarë ka biseduar me Ahmet Agë Rashkocin; në ç'mal i është rregulluar strehimorja dhe kush e bëri atë; cilët ishin njerëzit më të besuar për të në Kuvendin e Dobërdolit, kur e mbajti dhe çfarë tha në fjalimin e saj në Ugar, me kë ka pasur letërkëmbim nga mali; në ç'shtëpi ka qëndruar në fshatin Çabiq; e kujt ishte letra që Metë Dini ia vodhi Ndue Përlleshit dhe çfarë shkruante në të; ku është plagosur dhe në ç'mënyrë i mori tërë ato plagë, ç'i kishte shkruar atë Bernard Llupit në letrën që ia dërgoi me Gjergj Dedën dhe si iu përgjigj ai; a i ka shkruar më ajo letër tjetër fratit dhe ç'porosi ka marrë nga ai; a ka provuar ndonjëherë OZN-a ta zinte; kush është Binak Dema dhe sa herë e ka dërguar në Pejë; sa letra ka marrë nga frati, etj.

Në hetimet e tjera, mbajtur më 8 dhe më 20 maj 1946, pyetjet kryesore ishin: kush ishin informatorët e Xhafer Devës? Kush urdhëroi organizimin e grupeve për rezistencë? A është profesor Ymer Berisha në mal dhe a punon kundër pushtetit komunist? Pasi u plagos, a i shkroi Ymer Berishës? A ka pasur ndonjë lidhje familjare a tregtare me atë Bernard Llupin? A e ka ditur se do të fillojë lufta në Drenicë? Përse u bë Lufta e Drenicës dhe kujt i ndihmoi ajo?... (Vijon)

----------


## PLAKU

Ramiz Kelmendi: Amazona shqiptare Marie Shllaku

Përse u pushkatua vajza as 24 vjeçare? Si e përshkroi oficeri i OZN-ës të vetmen femër në "bandat balliste"? Si qëndroi para gjyqit kjo vajzë me 7 plagë? Maria fliste dhe shkruante latinishten, greqishten, gjermanishten, italishten, frëngjishten dhe, pak, serbo-kroatishten. - Ishte studenteshë e filozofisë në Romë. - Sekretareshë e ministrit Iljaz Agushi dhe e Xhafer Devës. - Përse doli në mal? - Si u mobilizua tërë OZN-a e Kosovës kundër një vajze? Ç'metoda dhe kurthe u kurdisën për ta kapur këtë vajzë? - Ç'strategji përdori "naçallniku" për ta detyruar të flasë? - Përse iu besua kjo detyrë një shqiptari? - Kush ishte "Kapiteni Nisim"? - Si u bë udbashi "ballist"? A shkroi Ditar Marie Shllaku? - Dialogu me prokurorin Ali Shukriu. - U pushkatua më 24 nëntor 1946 në Prizren. - As sot nuk dihet varri i Marie Shllakut dhe i tre të pushkatuarve me të: Bernard Llupi, Kolë Parubi dhe Gjergj Martini. Prej të martës në gazetën "Lajm" lexojeni fejtonin ekskluziv "Amazona shqiptare Marie Shllaku", autor i të cilit është shkrimtari dhe publicisti Ramiz Kelmendi


http://www.gazetalajm.info/thumbnail...=article_small

----------


## PLAKU

ORLEANIA SHQIPTARE MARIE SHLLAKU
 nga Jeta Love prej Sun 03 Oct 2010, 9:08 pm

Jeta veprimtaria dhe lufta e Marie Shllakut është padyshim një metëor në qiellin tonë,një rast i pashembullt i gruas shqiptare,i vajzës 24 vjeçare që për 4 vjet rresht punoi dhe luftoi me një heroizëm të rrallë. Një rast i papërsëritshëm në historinë tonë sa të dhimbëshme aq dhe krenare. Është dhe mbetët shembulli më ideal i nacionalizmit të mirëfillt shqiptar. Vendlindja e saj ishte çdo pëllambë toke ku flitej shqip. Partia e saj ishte Shqipnia Etnike. Prandaj ajo bashkëveproi me të gjitha forcat politike,që me përkushtim ishin dhe mbronin tokat tona,që të parët na e lanë. Marie shllaku për ato që bëri për atdheun mbetet për ne Orleania Shqiptare. Historia jonë duhet të zbardhet,të zënë vendin e merituar ato figur madhore që gjatë Luftës së II Botërore dhanë më të mundshmen e tyrne në të mirë të kombit tonë. E ndër këto figura ishte Marie Shllaku. Cila ishte Marie Shllaku? Për Marie Shllakun deri më sot janë shkruar katër libra: Marie Shllaku nga Ibrahim Metaj ,1995; Shqipnia e Marie Shllaku nga Ramiz Kelmendi e Viktor Gashi,Prishtinë 1995; Marie Shllaku,bijë e Shkodrës,martire e Kosovës nga Tomë Mrijaj,New York 2003; Heroina Marie Shllaku nga Shefqet Kelmendi,Tiranë 2004. Historia jonë njeh gra që kan bërë emër në kujtesën e kombit,siç ishte Nora e Kelmendit,Tring Smajli,Shote Galica etj. Ndër to rasti i Shote Galicës na del më i plotë. Ajo për vite me radhë luftoi kundër pushtuesve serb. Por pa e zvogluar heroizmin e saj dihet se luftoi në vendlindjen e saj në Kosovë e për lirinë e Kosovës,luftoi përkrah burrit të vet dhe vdiq natyrshëm. Vajza 20 vjeçare intelektuale,bragtisi studimet dhe kënaqësinë që të ofron mosha,dhe u hodh në zjarrin e luftës. Ju përkushtue lirisë së Kosovës dhe për të pa iu dridh qerpiku,u flijua si heroinë e vertetë.

Përmbledhtas po paraqesim veprimtarinë dhe luftën e kësaj heroine të rrallë. Marie Shllaku e përshkoi Kosovën pëllambë për pëllambë,në qytete e fashatra kurdoherë sypatrembun. Kurrë se lëshoi zemra as edhe një herë sju shmang rrugës që vetes i kishte vu si qellim: gjithëçka për lirinë e Kosovës. Madhështia e kësaj figure duhet shikuar edhe nga një këndvështrim tjetër. Si e pranuan një vajzë të vetme në mesin e tyre ato çeta të armatosura me burra zemërmëdhenjë,shumica e të cilëve ishin të pashkolluem? Ska dyshim se ndikoi jo pak Prof. Ymer Berisha,ideologu i mbarërrezistencës popullore në Kosovë,gjatë viteve 1945  1947. Profesori e kuptoi se Marie Shllaku ishte një vajzë e veçantë,një intelektuale largëpamëse,e shumë e guximshme, e cilas kishte vendosur me u flijue për lirinë e Kosovës. Guximi dhe oratoria e saj ju imponuan komandantëve zemërmëdhenjë siç ishin Shaban Polluzha,Mehmet Gradica,Ndue Përlleshi,Ukë Sadiku e shumë të tjerë.

Trungu familjar. Shkodra mijëvjeçare,qyteti i kulturës dhe i diturisë,i burrërisë e i qëndresës,ka lindë burra të shquar në të gjitha lamitë që ka jeta,tue i dhënë dritë e krenari mbarë vendit. E kur flasim për Shkodrën duhet të kemi parsyshë edhe fushat e malet që e rrethojnë. Janë një e të pandamë,kan një shpirt e një frymëmarrje. Aty kah fundshekulli i XIX,për arësye ekonomike,si shumë malësor të tjerë,nga Shllaku kish zbritur në Shkodër Simon Shllaku,me të birin Markun dhe ishin vendosur në lagjen Badre,të qytetit. Në kët lagje u rritën burrat e shquem Luigj Gurakuqi,Justin Rrota,Ernest e Mikel Koliqi, e shumë të tjerë. Do të rritet Marku e do të marrë veten disi ekonomikisht dhe do të martohet me Dilën,me të cilën do të ketë katër fëmijë: Ndocin,Rozën,Marien, dhe Luvien. Ndoci e Luvia do te vdesin heret. Edhe prindërit Marku e Dila,do të largohen kësaj jete,në vitet e para pas Luftës së II Botërore ( se,spo mund ti them çlirim). E re do të vdesë edhe Maria nga plumbat e shkaut. Gjatë do të jetojë vetëm Roza,(vdiq me 5 mars 1999). Do të jetojë dhimbjen e saj.

Jeta dhe veprimtaria e Marie Shllakut. Maria e bija e Markut dhe e Dilës u lind në Shkodër,me 22 tetor 1922. Që e vogël  (tregonte motra e saj e madhe Roza),ajo dha shenjat e një vajze sa e zgjuar,e të shkathët,aq dhe guximtare. Te motrat Servite mori edukatën parshkollore,kurse të mesmen e kreu shkëlqyeshëm në kuvendin e Motrave Stigmatine,ku jepnin mësim profesorë të dëgjueshëm. Ishte krenaria jonë. Jetonte me hallet e shtëpisë. Pradaj edhe bragtisi studimet e, që 20 vjeçare filloi punën. Po rrjedha e jetës së saj mori drejtim tjetër,u muer me politikë  përfundon Roza. Në maj të viti 1942 punësohet në Tiranë,në Ministrinë e Punëve Botore,si sekretare. Në nëntor të vitit 1942 e pushojnë nga puna pa arsyetim,dhe me 25 shkurt 1943,me sugjerimin e Nacionalistëve,Maria për herë të parë shkon në Kosovë. Ishte koha kur Kosova kishte shumë nevojë për kuadro të aftë e nacionalistë të vërtetë. Do të punësohet në Prizren si financier për tërë Kosovën. Me 6 maj 1944 do ta pushojë nga puna Ministria e Brendëshme,e do të shkojë në Shkodër e mandej edhe në Tiranë,e do të befasohet kur do ti thonë se e kishin pushuar për motive politike. Më vonë do të takohet me njerëzit e Abaz Kupit, e me ndihmë të tyre serish do të shkojë në Kosovë,nga ku nuk do të kthehet kurrë më. Natyrshëm na lindë pyetja: Çka e shtyri këtë vajzë të shkonte në Kosovë,kur tani puna se priste,kur lufta ishte në mbarim e sipër,e dihej se vendin do ta gllabëronte murtaja e komunizmit? Pra ajo nuk mendoj për të ardhmen e saj si vajzë,po me vetëdije shkoj drejt tymit të flakës,në mbrojtje të Kosovës. Në Prizren do të njihej me shumë nacionalistë,do të shkojë në Gjakovë ku do të krijojë njohje të reja. Në fillim të nëntorit 1944 e shofim në Pejë. Aty do të njihej me meshtarin e Pejës At Bernardin Llupin,me të cilin gjithënjë do të jetë i lidhur,së bashku edhe do të pushkatohen në Prizren natën e 24  25 nëntorit 1946,(me ta edhe Kolë Parubi e Gjergj Martini). Kur Brigada e III Sulmuese e Shqipërisë çliroi Pejën,me 17 nëntor 1944,për tja dorëzue më vonë serbit  vëlla të idealit të komunistëve,Maria do të kalojë në ilegalitet e shoqëruar me komandantin zëmërmadh Mehmet Gradicën,e me shumë të tjerë. Në katundet e Pejës Budisalc e Novosellë,do të mbajë fjalime,që në hetuedi do ti kujtojë: Burra! Ne pranojmë me vdekë me ju,e ju me ne! Se nuk janë marrë të gjitha katundet e qytetet. Mos ti dorëzojmë këto fusha të bukura! Armët tona në asnjë mënyrë mos tja dorëzojmë shkjaut! Në Gllogjan me njëqind e sa burra të armatosur,bije në pëerpjekje me forcat armike,dhe aty plagoset  plaga e saj e parë. Do mjekohet në shtëpinë e Dan Pjetrit në Dabërdol të Ujmirit, - Qendër e Kom. Dem. Shqiptare. Në shtëpi do të qëndrojë afër 6 muaj,ku do të takohet me shumë drejtues çetash,do të mbaj shënime,do të dërgojë letra andej  këndej për bashkimin e forcave. Maria arriti me i pajtue dy komandantët zëmërmëdhenj: Shaban Polluzhën me Mehmet Gradicën. Se ky i fundit,nacionalist që në fillim,nuk kishte shumë besim tek Shaban Polluzha, i cili kishte luftue përkrah Fadil Hoxhës. Do ti bjerë në sy OZN-ës,aktiviteti i Maries,vendi ku ajo strehohej,në shtëpinë e dan Pjetrit dhe ta kontrollojnë shpesh,në mënyrë të befasishme. Por familjarët e kishin menduar që më parë ketë. Gjithmonë një grua e asaj shtëpie ndodhej në gjini,e Maria kur bëhej kontrolli parqitej me veshje fshati e si nuse shtëpie.

Viti 1945 i përgjakur dhe rezistenca popullore. Fill pas mbarimit të luftës drejtuesit e Partisë komuniste Jugosllave,i vunë në veprim planet që kishin bërë me kohë. Shpejt u hapën tri vorre masive: TIVARI; në Mal të Zi; STARI BEQAJ në Vojvodinë,dhe në GORICA,të Sllovenisë. Veç këtyre,terror në mbarë Kosovën,në qytete e fshatra. Njerëzit i errte nata e nuk i zbarrdhte dita. Shqiptarët pushkatoheshin pa gjyq. Filloi edhe çarmatimi i popullsisë me dajak.Filloi edhe mobilizimi i të rinjve për ushtar. Por populli rezistoi. 
Në Pejë f.v Sali Ukella e Sefa i Najës shkruan epopenë e tyre. Luftohej në Rugovë,në Anamoravë,në Drenicë,Shaban Polluzha protestonte dhe i thonë se janë bërë gabime,se do të denoheshin fajtorët,por ai me vullnetarët e vet duhet të shkonte kah Sremi,në ndjekje të mbeturinave të ushtrisë gjermane. Por pikërisht kur po pregatitej me u nis,i vjen lajmi se serishmi në Drenicë po bëheshin masakra. Lajmin e hidhur ua thot vullnetarëve të vet. E ata njëzëri thonë: Na prijë drejt Drenicës sonë,e jo drejt Sremit të Serbisë!

Kuvendi i Drenicës, lufta. Kuvendi u mbajt në Rrëzallë të Drenicës,në janarin e vitit 1945. Aty folën shumë burra,mes tyre dhe Marie Shllaku. E nga ky fjalim do të kujtojë më vonë në hetuesi: Të gjithë vllaznit shqiptarë me tanë fuqinë,duhet me e luftue pushtuesin sllavokomunist,me i largue partizanët jugosllavë nga Kosova,se çdo pus të Kosovës e kan mbush me krena shqiptarësh... Dhe më tej: Partizanëve të Serbisë po u ndihmojnë partizanët e Shqinisë. Kuvendi doli me vendimin e prerë: luftë deri në vdekje. Këtu pos vendimeve,u ndalën më shumë për këtë luftë të madhe,ku u vranë 430 burra,pos të plagosurve. U vranë edhe dy komandantët zemërmëdhej: Shaban Polluzha e Mehmet Gradica,gjysh e nip,të moshës (74 vjeç i pari,33 vjeç i dyti).

Kuvendi i Dobërdolit. Është padyshim një ngjarje me rëndësi historike. Duheshin riorganizuar forcat. E kjo u arrit në sajë të punës organizuese, kryesisht të profesor Ymer Berishës. Muarën pjesë afro 200 burra nga Kosova,Mali i Zi dhe nga Maqedonia. Kuvendi u mbajt në Llugën e Dan Pjetrit në Dobërdol,nga 24  26 gusht 1945. I pari e mori fjalën Ukë Sadiku e pastaj shumë të tjerë me rradhë. Por fjala kryesore ishte ajo e prof. Ymer Berishës. Në kuvend foli dhe e vetmja vajzë në atë tubim,Marie Shllaku pjesëmarrsja e mbledhjes. Fjala e saj zgjati 62 minuta. Maria me ato që tha i ndezi të pranishmit. E nga ky fjalim i rëndësishëm në hetuesi ajo do të kujtojë: Motra deshiron me vdekë me ju,e ju me të! Vetëm dorëzimin sllavokomunistëve mos me jua ba sa të jemi gjallë! Ma mirë me vdekë me gra e fënijë, e me i pa si po desin se sa serbi me na i pre! Po së shpejti ne do të fitojmë! E burrat thanë: Ti motër shqiptare na ke ndihmue në kohët më të vështira. Ti pranove vdekjen me ne,edhe ne pranojmë vdekjen me ty! Rroftë motra jonë! Më poshtë heroina sqaron se si qe përpjekur me sheshue shumë nga mosmarrveshjet,që kishin lindur në mes të disa drejtuesve të çetave,dhe ia kishte arritur qellimit.

Marie Shllaku në shënjestër të OZN ës. OZN-a e kishte kuptue rolin e rëndësishëm të kësaj vajze në bandat terroriste  siç i quanin ata luftëtarët e rezistencës popullore. Në fillim i bënë thirrje që të dorëzohej,me premtimin se do të gëzonte privilegje,se po të deshironte mund ta përcillnin edhe në Shkodrën e saj,ku edhe atje do ti siguronin punë e mirëqenje. Kur kjo nuk u eci,provuan një manovër tjetër. Shefi i OZN-ës së Pejës Alush Gashi,me disa të tjerë dalin në mal, si të zhgënjyer nga fitoret e luftës dhe për bashkim forcash,kërkojnë me u bashkue me Marie Shllakun. E për këtë rast Heroina do të kujtojë në hetuesi: duket se unë kisha le përpara dhelpnës. E kur edhe kjo su eci,për me ja mbush mendjen që të largohej nga lufta,arritën tja sjellin edhe të atin nga Shkodra,Mark Simonin,që ta merrte të bijen me vete. Maria fshehtas,pa dijeninë e OZN-ës,u takua me të atin në Zllakuqan të Pejës,dhe nuk pranoj të kthehej në Shkodër. Kishte vendosur që jetën e saj ta flijonte për lirinë e Kosovës.

Beteja e Qelisë së Siqevës (Drenicë). Maria në këtë kohë ishte në çetën e Ukë Sadikut. E ky i fundit bashkë me prof. Ymer Berishën e disa të tjerë,kishte shkue në takimin e Pashtrikut,me qellim që ti bashkonin forcat,në luftë kundër pushtuesit. Drejtimin e çetës Ukë Sadiku ia la të vëllait Shabanit. Në këtë kohë ndodheshin në Qeli të Siqevës. Këtu edhe i rrethuan brigada e Bokës së Kotorrit,të ardhur nga Mali i Zi. Kjo ndodhi me 12 shtator 1945. Sulmi i befasishëm filloi në mesnatë dhe vazhdoi deri në mëngjes. Qe një luftë e ashpër. Nga çeta u vranë 28 luftëtarë lirie e shumë të plagosur. Po armikut i lan shumë të vrarë. Vetëm oficerë u vranë 11 vetë. Maria e plagosur ndihmohet nga Mushi Hoti i Resnikut,edhe vetë i plagosur rëndë,dhe çajnë rrethimin. Mbas pak Mushi Hoti vdes nga gjakderdhja e madhe,dhe Maria përfundon tek një mjekja popullore nënë Hota. Ajo ja kish mjekue edhe plagën e parë në përpjekjen që kishin patur në Gllogjan. Mbas dy-tre ditësh ashtu e dërmueme,merr rrugën për Doberdol,dhe për fat të keq takon faqeziun e Aqarevës,Xhemal Bajramin,i cili e dorëzon në OZN ën e Skenderajt. E prej aty,të nesërmen e asaj dite përfundon në burgun e Mitrovicës.

Gracka e OZN ës. Se si e organizoi OZN a këtë grackë vite më vonë,më 1965,do të na sqaroj Gojko Medenica, kryeudbashi për Kosovën, në Veqerni Novosti i Beogradit,në disa numra,si dhe tek Rilindja e Prishtinës e po atij viti. E keqtrajtuan në hetuesi,po heroina nuk hapi gojë. Atëherë të shqetësuar se mund tu mbetej në dorë pa vjelë të dhëna të rëndësishme nga ajo sajuan këtë grackë. E shtrojnë në spital të burgut të Mitroviocës,gjoja për ta mjekuar për plagët e luftës. E një natë spitalin e burgut e sulmojnë ballistët,të armatosur,të cilët me krisma armësh hyjnë brenda,i lënë përtokë disa të vrarë tërë në gjak, e duke fol shqip e nxjerrin që andejmi Marijën dhe e strehojnë në një shtëpi në Mitrovicë te një ballist dhe largohen. Por Maria do të shkruanë,se në fillim kishte dyshuar për këtë aksion aq të guximshëm. Do të dyshojë edhe tek strehuesi ballist,që i sherbente me devotshmëri e pa fjalë,pa u bë fare kurreshtar për jetën e saj. E ushqente,ja blente ilaçet,dhe ja plotësonte çdo dëshirë të saj. Strehuesi,ndonse nevrik nga natyra, e luejti për mrekulli rolin që ja kishin mësuar eprorët e tij. Kështu kaloi një javë krejt e qetë,pa sagjë të veçantë që ta bënte me dyshue vajzën e re. E ditën e tetë tani disi e bindur se aksionin e kishin krye vërtetë forcat balliste,i kërkoi strehuesit laps dhe letër,shkruan diçka dhe ja dorëzon strhuesit,me adresën e At Bernardin Llupit në Pejë. Frati befasohet kur e vërejti letrën,dyshon edhe pse e nihte kaligrafinë e Marijës,dhe ja kthen një përgjigje të shkurtër,të thatë,pa përmbajtje të rëndësishme. Maria e pa se frati po dyshonte në suksesin e aksionit, e që të bisedonte bashkë me letrën e dytë,ia dëgon edhe medalionin e qafës,të cilën meshtari e njihte se ia kish parë gjithnjë në qafë. Kështu ai u bind se vërtetë paskësh ra në dorë të sigurtë. Dhe përgjigja e dytë qe e hapur. Ndërruan disa letra,të rëndësishme këto për OZN-ën. Shumë vonë Maria e kuptoi grackën e OZN-ës. Strehuesi ishte faqeziu Nazmi Kursani,kapiten i OZN-ës.

Të dhëna nga gjyqi. Gjyqi u zhvillua në Prizren nga 29 qershori 1946,deri me 13 korrik 1946,kurse vendimi u dha dy ditë më vonë me 15 korrik. Në shënimet e hetuesisë vlen të përmendet përgjigja që ju ka dhënë për pyetjet: Qysh kur je marr me politikë?  Po,qysh heret,që në moshën 20 vjeçare jam marrë me politikë,në se mund të quhet politikë dashunia për atdheun,përpjekja ime për një Shqipni Etnike,të bashkueme,me pjesët e saj të shkëputuna,- Kosovë e Çamëri. E në çfarë kushte i tha këto fjalë!... në hetuesinë e përbindëshave sllavokomunistë..  me plagë lufte në shtat ende të pashërueme..- e vetëdijshme se do ta pushkatonin.  Dhe kjo një vajzë 24 vjeçare! Në bankën e të pandehurve 27 vetë. Në krye At Bernardin Llupi, Marie Shllaku, Kolë Parubi, e Gjergj Martini. Kah fundi të rinjtë gjimnazistë të Pejës. E në fund fare më i vogli, me moshë e me shtat, shkruesi i këtyre rradhëve, nderë e kënaqësi e veçantë për mue.

Ja disa të dhëna nga ai gjyq dhe nga procesvërbali prej 127 faqesh: - Pse keni luftue kundër partizanëve?  Me ju rëzue nga pushteti. Ke bashkëpunue me gjermanët?  Unë nuk due kurrfarë pushtuesi në trojet tona.  Pse ke qenë kundër luftës Nacional Çlirimtare?  Në filim e kam përkraë. Po kur pash se ata mbanin yllin e kuq,me drapën e çekiq,u bana kundërshtare e vendosur e tyne.  Pse nuk u bashkuat në male me çetnikët se edhe ata janë kundërshtarët tanë?  Mos i ngatërroni çeshtjet zotni prokuror! Me çetnikët ne nuk na bashkon asgja. Nuk e dij cili prej jush na ka vra ma shumë,për ne jeni njësoj.  Çfarë the në Kuvendin e Dobërdolit?  Në falimin tim bana thirrje për bashkim forcash, e për qëndesë në luftë me ju deri në vdekje për çlirimin e Kosovës.  A e di se për këto krime ty veç plumbi të pret?  Nuk më trembet syni. Jam krenare që për Kosovën martire bëra aq sa munda. Por heret a vonë ne do të fitojmë.! Kur fliste përpara trupit gjykues,dy polic e mbanin për krahësh,që të mos rrëzohej,aq e shkallmueme ishte!...Toka nuk e kalbë të vërtetën. Fjala e fundit e Marie Shllakut përpara tytave të kuqe:  Kosovë! Sa shpresmadhe të gjeta e sa zemërplasun po të la! Po edhe në këtë çast të mbramë po i lutem Zotit: GJAKU IM TU BAFTË DRITË!

Kjo ishte MARIE SHLLAKU,ORLEANIA SHQIPTARE!

Burimi: Shefqet Kelmendi,E djathta shqiptare në mbrojtje të Shqipërisë etnike-(3),fq.417- 426

----------


## PLAKU

http://www.zemrashqiptare.net/images...ijeShllaku.jpg






Lek Mrijaj: Trimat nga Shqipëria, Drenica, Kosova e Dukagjini
E Merkure, 25-01-2012, 07:54pm (GMT)

Lek Mrijaj

Trimat nga Shqipëria Drenica Kosova e Dukagjini

Simboli i tribunit,trimit tonë Shqiptar
ishte pushka e tij si një legjendar
i dha nder Shqipës ai burr prej guri
plisi i tij mbeshtjellë ishte prej flamuri
anës malit në front nder ato beteja e fusha
lufton trimi me shokë,i madh Shaban Polluzha.

Në lufte kunder hordhive çetnike barbar
në Shalë ,Gradicë ,Drenicë e Bajgorë...
kurr si ndali fortuna e ajo stinë me borë
krahë perkrahë të bashkuar duke e marrë hakun
me kryetrimin Nue Perlleshin
dhe sokoleshen Marije Shllakun.

Rezistenca e heroike kaploi rajonin e Drenicës
levizjet legjendare kaçake i dhanë dritë Çiçavices
kryetrimi heroik dhe burr si luani Mehmet Gradica
krenaria e Shqipes si Shota e Azem Galica.

Pranvera të pergjakshme pati edhe Lugu i Drinit
i kapluar nga çetniket edhe rrafshi i Dukagjinit
fyt për fyt me çetnik,
trimat nga Shqiperia,Drenica,Kosova e Dukagjini
luftonte Marjie Shllaku,Shabani e Nue trimi...

Sokolesha Marije Shllaku bija e Markut Shkodran
ajo e dha jeten per ideal,bashkim dhe vatan
luftoi si herojinë si Shotë Galica
për truallin e Kosovës dhe të Arbërisë
për Bashkimin Kombëtar
dhe Trojeve të Shqiperisë.

----------


## Dar_di

*TARGET RTK - MARIE SHLLAKU*

----------

